# Found Tippler Pigeon



## BellaLena (May 21, 2010)

*Found Tippler Pigeon - Needs Loving Home*

On may 3rd, I found a tippler pigeon trapped in between a wall and fence and almost dead. I didn't think she would make the night; she was "very" thin and weak. I put her in a small dog cage without any perches and placed her in my sun room since this is the warmest part of my house. I gave her water, mixed bird seed, and covered her for the night. I kept her in my sun room and in that cage for a few days. Later, I switched her to a larger cage 3x2x3 and moved her outside with some perches. I cover the cage when it rains and she seems very content. She has gained weight and is doing great! She even drops from her perch and comes over to the cage door whenever she sees me out back. My concern is this... She has a leg band on and I have called the owner several times with a full answer machine so I cannot even leave a message. So, I am assuming this number is no longer active. I live in the Bucks County, PA area and I am looking for the best home for this bird. I become very attached, very quickly to animals and I already care very much for Ms. Oscar (she grunts whenever my dogs go near her thus the name  ). I always wanted an outside aviary but my plate is rather full right now; I have 4 dogs, 3 fish tanks, 2 small birds, and 5 gardens I tend too every day. I would love to find her a wonderful home where she can live out the rest of her days. She is a very beautiful bird. She is mostly white with some dark gray markings on her wings and tail. She also has purple and green markings mixed in with gray around her neck. And she has beautiful white eyes. Sorry, the pic does not do her justice, but you get the general idea of what she looks like. Does anyone know of a wonderful place that I can take her to in my area? Thank you in advance, Lena <><


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is a very pretty pigeon. She looks happy and content. 
Hang in there, hopefully there is someone in the area who could offer this darling a home.

Reti


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

How far from Clearfield Pa? I have property out there. Its right off 80 exit 111, just east of Dubois.


----------



## BellaLena (May 21, 2010)

Thank you for your replies.  BrewMeister, Clearfield, PA is over 5 hours away from me. I live in between Philadelphia, PA and Trenton, NJ. Do you have an outside aviary with other pigeons on your property?


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes. My aviary is outside with an Armenian Tumbler couple residing in it. Bela Lugosi and lil miss. You can see Bela in my avatar.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

BellaLena...it really isn't safe to leave her outside in that cage. She is really vulnerable to predators in it. Raccoons could easily reach thought the bars and rodents can get through too. Rats come out at night and are everywhere. They will take the head right off a pigeons if they have the opportunity. Mice soil the food which could make her very sick.
I think Buck's County is the home of the notorious Pigeon Shoots and I don't know how far the shoots are form you but I can't help but wonder if she escaped from one of them.


----------



## BellaLena (May 21, 2010)

Charis... There was actually nothing I could do for her but keep her on the ground; she was "very" weak and needed stable footing. I was worried about predators but any predator that does happen to get over or under my 6 foot fence are quickly removed by my FOUR dogs who go in and out of the house all day and night. Also the cage is very sound. This isn't some cheap $20 dollar cage; this cage cost over $150 and is well constructed. I didn't save her life just so some predator can kill her in my own backyard. The cage is so sound, my 4 dogs cannot even get through those bars.  

I do have almost 20 years experience with birds and do know they like to be high off the ground and just this afternoon I did that for Ms. Oscar. She seems healthy enough now and is using her wings more to fly from perch to perch. So, she is off the ground. I even gave her a larger water bowl and she was trying to bath in it. She is doing wonderfully and I am now looking for a forever home for her if anyone is interested.

Also, she isn't from Bucks County, she is from NY. I have the owner's number and tried to contact him several times but his answering machine is full so I cannot even leave him a message. I am assuming it is not an active number anymore.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I didn't mean to imply at all that the cage is cheap or not well made. The space between the bars appear large enough for a rodent to get through. 

Pigeons are trapped in NY and taken to the shoots by the hundreds...thousands. She easily could have been trapped with those or even donated.


----------



## BellaLena (May 21, 2010)

Charis... Thank you for your concern but she is finally off the ground now  My area does not have any rats, but I was worried about the mice and this is why I lifted her off the ground as soon as she was stable. 

Ms. Oscar actually came over to me today and ate right out of my hand. My husband and I may just build that outside aviary  The size will be about 8x4x6 (lxwxh). We are talking about putting in a solar birdbath and planting some dwarf butterfly bushes or dwarf joe-pye within the aviary. But I have a few questions if someone can answer them for me. Will Ms. Oscar be happy alone??? At least for a while anyway. My husband and I do not "buy" animals, this just leads to the ever growing over population of homeless animals. We adopt all of our animals and this is what we want to do for Ms. Oscar's companion. Also, will she be happy with another female??? I definitely do not want babies and I cannot just remove "fertile" eggs and place in dummy eggs. And lastly, can anyone recommend a feeder where seeds will not splatter to the ground and where to buy this feeder online??? 

Any information is greatly appreciated. I am looking up information all the time to care for her properly, but some question, I just cannot find. Thank you everyone for your courteous replies  Lena <><


----------



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

She looks a lot like My Willie, I only have Him, and He seems happy, but I do things with Him and take Him places like a Dog, but I wonder if He needs a companion.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

BellaLena said:


> Charis... Thank you for your concern but she is finally off the ground now  My area does not have any rats, but I was worried about the mice and this is why I lifted her off the ground as soon as she was stable.
> 
> Ms. Oscar actually came over to me today and ate right out of my hand. My husband and I may just build that outside aviary The size will be about 8x4x6 (lxwxh). We are talking about putting in a solar birdbath and planting some dwarf butterfly bushes or dwarf joe-pye within the aviary. But I have a few questions if someone can answer them for me. Will Ms. Oscar be happy alone??? At least for a while anyway. My husband and I do not "buy" animals, this just leads to the ever growing over population of homeless animals. We adopt all of our animals and this is what we want to do for Ms. Oscar's companion. Also, will she be happy with another female??? I definitely do not want babies and I cannot just remove "fertile" eggs and place in dummy eggs. And lastly, can anyone recommend a feeder where seeds will not splatter to the ground and where to buy this feeder online???
> 
> Any information is greatly appreciated. I am looking up information all the time to care for her properly, but some question, I just cannot find. Thank you everyone for your courteous replies Lena <><


Thank you for your concern for this little lady - and welcome to PT.
If your sure its a hen, you could always adopt another hen for company - there are plenty of birds looking for loving homes. Two hens will get along better than two cock's.
They would be very happy in an aviary, and you could attach a hutch type box big enough to put their food dish inside so the feed doesn't fall on the ground (that will attract rodents). Gardening and landscaping is my second hobby (birds being my first), so I incorporate my lofts and aviaries into the landscaping. If you look through different members profiles you will see some beautiful garden setups - some even have waterfalls and fountains 
Also, don't take the cage issue personally. Most of us have had at least one horrible experience with some sort of predator attack on our birds. So when we see chicken wire or cage bars we get nervous and concerned. We just don't want what happened to us, happen to someone else  Most people don't see rats or possum around their yards - until they get outside, contained birds with food laying around. Believe me - their there. I had 3 dogs at the time of my attack (2 chow chows and a lab), and it didn't stop the predators from trying.


----------



## BellaLena (May 21, 2010)

Okay, I "finally" contacted the owner of Ms. Oscar via email. I told him I found a bird of his, we will see what happens. She may be going home. I guess my outside aviary will have to wait 

I read in a post that pigeons do not bite. Today, Ms. Oscar was pecking at me and grabbing on to my hand with her beak when I was filling her food bowl. Does that mean anything??? Is she unhappy, scared, hurt???


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

You are a very kind person. If her owners do not want her back, mickocoo has many homeless birds for adoption. Ps I love Bucks county, I try to visit New Hope once a summer.


----------



## BellaLena (May 21, 2010)

Thank you NYBOY, I will look mickocoo up if I need him. Even if the owner takes her back, I may still look him up. I always wanted an outside aviary. 

I grew up in South Philly/Northeast Philly. I love living in Bucks County. It is very peaceful here.


----------



## BellaLena (May 21, 2010)

Success Story  I found the owner and he is very happy to get his bird back. I am meeting him Friday. I will let you know the outcome. Thank you everyone for your help 
Lena <><


----------

